# "Getting run on" looks like from at 13' peice of tupperware by a 58' sportfisher..



## Stressless

*"Getting run on" looks like from at 13' piece of tupperware by a 58' sportfisher..*

Launched today at 0745 in heavy swells - found a nice cut with not many curls timed the sts nad got out with just two over the bow.

Once out it was nice about 2'-3' slow sets current was a pain with a crossing wind made it hard to hold up. Some Capts were also chatting up about marking fish but the bite was 'finicky'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=u610zpqcmJg#t=26

I had found FAD about a month ago and wanted to check it - set some lines and did a couple 360's. I had noticed a large sportfisher roll in from offshore and hit a spot about mile further from me, then after I did two laps sure'nuf here he comes hella-whooping. He never endangered me - stayed about 100' off and circled me until he found what I was fishing. 


"This Guy..."
http://youtu.be/KJAA-Q2Q3GE

He burnt more gas in that dash then I will all week fishing. that makes me smile.

Also He sat on his spot a bit too long so I went out on a bearing and found it/them. Thinking about posting them up ... but other power boats would get it and then we'd just have more of this. [le sigh]// 

Caught some monster triggers on the new spot let go- got my two snappers nothing to 'show' worthy - rolled in about 1600 - after the swells quieted down and got in without ditching.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

"This guy"; Papi is a Douche bag...

Nicely done, the vid is a great touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line

Looks like what happens offshore when you travel a long ways to fish a certain spot and there are others fishing the same area... Fishing is becoming too popular, like Christmas shopping on good Friday.....


----------



## Stressless

ya I can't seem to get the video frame to work in this forum very often, very frustrating.


----------



## Yakavelli

Well, you could offer to give the numbers to any yakkers who ask for a pm... 

I'm sure he wouldn't mind. Hell, he says he's got plenty of them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf

Can't believe you were fishing in his ocean.


----------



## JD7.62

I know a guy that keeps his spots on LOCK if you want to share! Besides he needs a reason to go fish other places. :whistling:


----------



## sniperpeeps

I think I saw you off the pier a few miles today. Yellow yak?


----------



## chad403

He looked like he was a safe distance did not see an issue there


----------



## fairpoint

HE PUT THE FAD out there and you happen to find it....That was HIS spot.....you can't blame him for being pissed about it......that's how I'm seeing it and until you watch and hear the video ,you don't know the whole situation.....You found it and its public water ,so imo it was his fault for not putting the fad down low enough to not be found.......


----------



## Shark Hunter

*Fad*

How Dare you Fish El Capitan Douche Bag's FAD!:thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast

I thought I just heard someone admitted to deploying illegal FAD's.


----------



## wld1985

lastcast said:


> I thought I just heard someone admitted to deploying illegal FAD's.



That and 15 other one's... ???


----------



## Jason

Heck he wasn't as bad as I thought he was gonna be....bet that SHIP threw a good wake after shutting her down and turning though!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat

I was going to defend them b/c I've run up on a kayak before only b/c they were so hard to see, I never even knew they were there...but after watching the video I see he is a major douche and there is no good defense for him. And yes, sounds like he did admit to deploying 16 illegal fads!! You should send the fad number and the video to FWC.


----------



## swhiting

Stressless, instead of copying the address bar, right click in the video and get the URL there, then remove the http....

............


----------



## Pourman1

lastcast said:


> I thought I just heard someone admitted to deploying illegal FAD's.


^^ This :yes:


----------



## Pourman1

Wharf Rat said:


> sounds like he did admit to deploying 16 illegal fads!! You should send the fad number and the video to FWC.


:whistling:


----------



## 192

Who is just tired of all the bitching from all groups? Big boats, little boats, bay boats, skiffs, yaks, wade fisherman, pier fisherman blah blah blah. Dont like it? Find another hobby that is, well, stressless (pun for you Bob!) Glad that dude didnt run ya over. Heck, we all could benefit from a little common courtesy every now and again.

Mike


----------



## weedline

i dont get the issue he went to fish his fad he wasnt rude to u. i have fished fads with 20 or 30 boats for kings there was plenty of room to troll and in the end he just moved on unless he did anything dangerous or ran over your lines i dont see why u are complaining


----------



## weedline

i wouldnt call the coast guard all they will do is cut it then u cant fish it


----------



## fairpoint

I would bet that he was looking for a fish that you might not be able to see in your yak.....Like I mentioned before ,he can only blame himself for not setting a Fad deep enough to be found......But on a slick day most all of FAD's can be located simply by seeing the bait making a show on the surface.....Most fads are not even messed with or checked after cobia season anyway imo.....


----------



## Stressless

> ...He never endangered me - stayed about 100' off and circled me until he found what I was fishing...


Just pointing out that if you are on a spot and a powerboat wants to find it - well there it is - best you can do is 4mph... Also it may have gone a little better as I had the video camera up and rolling while he was coming dead at me for about a mile/ figure 25-30mph 30-40 secs long enough for me to get the camera out/ fire it up and start the vid... I think he saw it I was holding it up/ then swerved and slowed. 

Just wanted to give a perspective... I didn't call names - just "this guy..." you watch, make of it what you will.


----------



## Magic236

Stressless, you guys are hard to see. The Capt may not have seen you until he was close to the same FAD that you were fishing. Several times "Yaks" have been up on me before I even known it, and yes trying to locate spots.

Tight Lines and BE SAFE!


----------



## wld1985

Would'nt the Radar Pick up the Yak in the water? That Big and Nice of a Boat, Im sure it has a very Nice system.


----------



## hjorgan

Yaks are hard to spot, but not that hard. The capt was salvaging a day looks like. Blamed the yakker for stealing his "trophy spot".


----------



## 192

hjorgan said:


> Yaks are hard to spot, but not that hard. The capt was salvaging a day looks like. Blamed the yakker for stealing his "trophy spot".


Most likely not, just hitting one of the 16....


----------



## johnf

fairpoint said:


> HE PUT THE FAD out there and you happen to find it....That was HIS spot.....you can't blame him for being pissed about it......that's how I'm seeing it and until you watch and hear the video ,you don't know the whole situation.....You found it and its public water ,so imo it was his fault for not putting the fad down low enough to not be found.......


If you leave something out in public waters, or public land there should be no expectation that someone isn't going to use it.


----------



## Shark Hunter

Where can I get a FAD?:whistling:


----------



## baldona523

I don't see the big deal here, he is not that close. I mean when you are in a kayak you can't expect special treatment that another boat would not receive. If you were in a boat that is the norm. The guy probably was positive if you were on the FAD and just wanted to troll as close as he could to it.

For those saying Kayaks are hard to see, LOL, not in this case. The guy is in the tower and the seas were rolling but not that big. If the guy in the tower couldn't see the kayak he needs to slow down.


----------



## ycanti

Dumb question time, what's a FAD., never mind I just searched it


----------



## GAjohn

ycanti said:


> Dumb question time, what's a FAD.


Fish aggregating device i think...


----------



## John B.

Damn dog hunters...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ycanti

Thanks I couldn't get back before you answered


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Y'all should be thankful for guys like him...without them y'all wouldn't have anything to fish on out there. Pretty sure they're not "salvaging" a day....owner of the boat runs, arguably, the most successful seafood business on emerald coast. Captain is a one of the nicest guys you could ever meet. Anyone who spends time and money building spots is a little territorial over them.


----------



## Ivarie

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Y'all should be thankful for guys like him...without them y'all wouldn't have anything to fish on out there. Pretty sure they're not "salvaging" a day....owner of the boat runs, arguably, the most successful seafood business on emerald coast. Captain is a one of the nicest guys you could ever meet. Anyone who spends time and money building spots is a little territorial over them.


Quit $h1t stirring, and that's a ridiculous statement at best. There's more than enough fishing opportunities within 5 miles of land for kayakfisherman to be happy without a FAD.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

All those spots y'all catch snapper on out there were put out by him and guys like him. Not stirring, just looking at it a different way. Nothing in that video seemed inappropriate. Hell...he pointed the fad out to him. A lot of kayakers seem to feel that they should get special treatment. It's the gulf, if you can't take a boat wake or a boat going by at a safe distance, then stay in the bay. A fad weighs about 100# all together FYI.


----------



## lowprofile

BlueH20Fisher said:


> All those spots y'all catch snapper on out there were put out by him and guys like him. Not stirring, just looking at it a different way. Nothing in that video seemed inappropriate. Hell...he pointed the fad out to him. A lot of kayakers seem to feel that they should get special treatment. It's the gulf, if you can't take a boat wake or a boat going by at a safe distance, then stay in the bay. A fad weighs about 100# all together FYI.


not all of them. there is plenty of natural bottom and public reef/wrecks for kayaks to fish and catch fish. you think fish just magically appear on a fad? they come from nearby structure and snapper do swim in open water. that's why you can catch them randomly on deep divers while trolling for Kings and there not be any structure around.

if kayakers really wanted to, we could put in our own fads everywhere. 100lbs is not much. especially when its broken into 4 cinder blocks, a tarp and 4 sections of pool noodle.


----------



## whome

BlueH20Fisher said:


> All those spots y'all catch snapper on out there were put out by him and guys like him. Not stirring, just looking at it a different way. *Nothing in that video seemed inappropriate*. Hell...he pointed the fad out to him. A lot of kayakers seem to feel that they should get special treatment. It's the gulf, if you can't take a boat wake or a boat going by at a safe distance, then stay in the bay. A fad weighs about 100# all together FYI.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Public numbers are hit too hard too often. We used to have a good thing going off Destin, until kayaking became popular, and people hit the same spots day in and day out, sitting on them cleaning them out. The spots that produce are the ones you find that aren't published, and they are many off Navarre. The proximity to deep water and natural bottom is why. There's a reason a boat runs from Destin 20+ miles w to fish...and it isn't for public numbers or to "run on" a kayak. There are 1000's of cages, car bodies, tires, and all other forms of structure littering the bottom out there...mostly "illegally" dumped over several decades, by all the boats y'all bitch about trying to fish "your" spots. You spend thousands of dollars and several winters making places and see if you drive past them because a kayak is sitting near it.


----------



## Yakin_it_up

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Public numbers are hit too hard too often. We used to have a good thing going off Destin, until kayaking became popular, and people hit the same spots day in and day out, sitting on them cleaning them out. The spots that produce are the ones you find that aren't published, and they are many off Navarre. The proximity to deep water and natural bottom is why. There's a reason a boat runs from Destin 20+ miles w to fish...and it isn't for public numbers or to "run on" a kayak. There are 1000's of cages, car bodies, tires, and all other forms of structure littering the bottom out there...mostly "illegally" dumped over several decades, by all the boats y'all bitch about trying to fish "your" spots. You spend thousands of dollars and several winters making places and see if you drive past them because a kayak is sitting near it.


I'm not sure how boat owners can really complain about their spots getting overfished by kayakers. It should be pretty easy for you to fish outside of kayaking range. Every time I have fished public stuff close in from my kayak I'm always out numbered by a large number by boaters. I have actually not even seen another kayaker yet, but that may just be coincidental


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yakin_it_up said:


> I'm not sure how boat owners can really complain about their spots getting overfished by kayakers. It should be pretty easy for you to fish outside of kayaking range. Every time I have fished public stuff close in from my kayak I'm always out numbered by a large number by boaters. I have actually not even seen another kayaker yet, but that may just be coincidental


The problem with that argument is that you think that everything "within kayak range" should be yours to fish from a yak. My two biggest snapper from last year were in 55' of water less than a mile from the beach. Both sides can coexist and fish together. There are dbags on both sides, that's fishing.

As for Navarre, there are less than 5 public numbers off Navarre and they are all at least 5 miles from the beach. Everything else was put there. Fish it and be happy it's there.


----------



## Yakin_it_up

sniperpeeps said:


> The problem with that argument is that you think that everything "within kayak range" should be yours to fish from a yak. My two biggest snapper from last year were in 55' of water less than a mile from the beach. Both sides can coexist and fish together. There are dbags on both sides, that's fishing.
> 
> As for Navarre, there are less than 5 public numbers off Navarre and they are all at least 5 miles from the beach. Everything else was put there. Fish it and be happy it's there.


I guess I missed the argument somebody was making that "everything within kayak range should be yours to fish from a kayak".


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yakin_it_up said:


> I guess I missed the argument somebody was making that "everything within kayak range should be yours to fish from a kayak".





Yakin_it_up said:


> I'm not sure how boat owners can really complain about their spots getting overfished by kayakers. It should be pretty easy for you* to fish outside of kayaking range.*


My good friend is a kayak fishing guide. He gave a couple numbers to a friend to fish. A few days later he is out there and goes to fish one of the numbers. That guy had 6-7 other yakers out there on that spot. When it comes to chicken coops, there are a finite number of snapper on them, especially big ones. You can fish a coop out easily in a day or two. My point was that just because you can reach it in a yak doesn't mean that a boater should not fish it. It is everyone's to fish, not just one group. I have fished next to yakers (that I knew) several times with no problems, just takes a little common courtesy. I have done a good bit of kayak fishing and I fish from a boat every day the weather lets me. I think many kayak fisherman believe that they deserve special treatment on the water because of the method they use to fish. I tend to think that everyone gets the same courtesy regardless of the vessel they fish. That being said, if someone is on a spot that I put in the water personally I will at the very least go have a conversation with them and let them know that I put it there and cherish the privacy of that spot. Feel free to fish it since you found it, but please don't share it.


----------



## fairpoint

Imo the bottom line on this thread was it was just a day on the water and the bigger boat came by to see if any cobia might have been around that the yaker couldn't see...he didn't hang around....probably didn't see him as he was approaching the spot could have benn a big factor also...take it or leave it


----------



## baldona523

fairpoint said:


> Imo the bottom line on this thread was it was just a day on the water and the bigger boat came by to see if any cobia might have been around that the yaker couldn't see...he didn't hang around....probably didn't see him as he was approaching the spot could have benn a big factor also...take it or leave it


There is literally no way and no excuse for not seeing the guy, the kayaker was seen. I've seen kayakers from over a mile away offshore and that is not from a tower. A tower that big enables you to see things like kayaks and logs from a long way away on decent days. But the boat didn't even get that close, certainly not "too" close. If a kayaker is going to complain about that being too close they need to stay off the water. 

The idea that any structure within 2 miles was put there by humans only is ludicrous. There is plenty of live bottom and natural stuff out there, furthermore things like coops and what not move. Just because you find a snapper within 2 miles and it is not a public spot does not mean that someone else put it there for their use. Even if they did and you found it too bad.


----------



## John B.

I have a lot of friends who kayak, many of them post on this forum... so don't take offense to this... but most kayakers are whiney little bitches! It's your problem that you can only fish as far out as you can paddle! If you're going to get all bent out of shape because a boat runs on you, then get out of the tupperware and go get a real boat! 

It won't stop there! Once you get a boat you'll still get run on... there's no way around it. Just like hunting Blackwater, it's public and all people have a right to be there.

I used to get pissed back in my pier rat days. A boat would cut us off, and I'd be ticked... until I realized I was the one to blame. I'm limiting where I can fish, so guess what, I started fishing on a boat!

I'm just saying. Seems like a bit of jealously to me. Either get over it or get out of the tupperware. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> in my pier rat days


I knew I smelled a rat.:thumbsup:


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> I knew I smelled a rat.:thumbsup:


I'm not proud... lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R.

No way he didn't see the yak. The way he ran up was dickish. Did he get too close? No. Seemed like he was mad someone was fishing " his" FAD. Too bad. In the end, no one got hurt or spooled. The Blackwater analogy was spot on, but not all yakkers are whiney little bitches (and I'm not saying the OP is.) 

Yeah, we can only fish as far as we can paddle/peddle. If I'm on a big spot and someone comes up, no big deal. But whether you're in a boat or kayak, when you're on something small like a coupe or FAD, other fishermen should have the courtesy to go somewhere else. Regardless of vessel, respect is respect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

If its a spot I drop, and I run 25 miles down the beach, I'm going to stop no matter who is on it. To at least let them know I put it there, and don't overfish it please. A lot of kayakers haven't been around fishing enough to realize that if you hit the same spots even every couple weekends you'll kill it. I fish from kayaks too and know its fun to sit on a spot and catch fish after fish, but it's not smart. Kayakers have killed the public spots e of Destin...it will happen down there too if everyone runs the same circle all the time.


----------



## JD7.62

BlueH20Fisher said:


> If its a spot I drop, and I run 25 miles down the beach, I'm going to stop no matter who is on it. To at least let them know I put it there, and don't overfish it please. A lot of kayakers haven't been around fishing enough to realize that if you hit the same spots even every couple weekends you'll kill it. I fish from kayaks too and know its fun to sit on a spot and catch fish after fish, but it's not smart. Kayakers have killed the public spots e of Destin...it will happen down there too if everyone runs the same circle all the time.


You are damn right.

Many kayakers are not only new to kayak fishing they are new to fishing. They do not understand that once found, a good spot should be kept secret and NOT shared. Like Sniperpeeps said, a small coop can be fished out by a couple of guys in a weekend.

There are many yakkers in Navarre that share numbers like an easy girl in high school, and just like that girl, after a few fellas get on it, its no good any more.

Perfect example, I had a client last week that caught two STUD snapper. I saw five other yakkers fishing together on the same spots I always see them fish, and my clients TWO red snapper easily out weighed the few they brought in.

These guys are good friends of mine, and they are now acknowledging the mistakes theyve made by sharing all of their numbers, but it took them fishing out their spots to realize their mistakes.

I will disagree about yakkers fishing out all of the nearshore stuff off Destin. Thats laughable at best. Boaters easily out number yakkers 10-1 over there!! Not to mention for every yak there is one angler but for every boat there is at LEAST one usually more~! 

And yes, Im he guy Sniperpeeps is referring to about the spot, but it wasnt 6-7 or it was NINE people. Ive learned my lesson since then.

I personally only share numbers with three guys, my Primus team mates. Yet I have many very very good friends that kayak fish that Id be more apt to share my old lady with then some of my numbers!


----------



## Yakavelli

John B. said:


> I have a lot of friends who kayak, many of them post on this forum... so don't take offense to this... but most kayakers are whiney little bitches! It's your problem that you can only fish as far out as you can paddle! If you're going to get all bent out of shape because a boat runs on you, then get out of the tupperware and go get a real boat!
> 
> It won't stop there! Once you get a boat you'll still get run on... there's no way around it. Just like hunting Blackwater, it's public and all people have a right to be there.
> 
> I used to get pissed back in my pier rat days. A boat would cut us off, and I'd be ticked... until I realized I was the one to blame. I'm limiting where I can fish, so guess what, I started fishing on a boat!
> 
> I'm just saying. Seems like a bit of jealously to me. Either get over it or get out of the tupperware.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Jealousy? If I fished from a boat that could access the waters off Navarre and spent hundreds of dollars to get there and keep 2 fish, I'd be jealous of the guy who was smart enough to figure out a way to get there earlier and catch those same two fish for the cost of a sausage biscuit (fuel). 

...and no, kayakers aren't (generally) whiney bitches lol. We've got the balls of the bunch. Sure, some are whiney but I look at them the same way I look at a biker with a "watch out for motorcyles" bumper sticker...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t

I am responsible for my wake. I'll agree that kayaks are hard to see, but if I see one I need to keep my BAD wake clear of that kayak. 

It'd help both of us if a kayak would throw up a flag or something. Sure he doesn't HAVE to do that, but if I'm a big boat on auto-pilot, sipping a pina colada, I might see a flag in 2 foot seas, but not the kayak.

Whose fault is it if I hit him? MINE!

Whose dead? The kayaker.

This is an issue that will come to haunt us. Just like Manatee Zones. We'll end up with no wake zones or no kayak zones. Think "you cannot cross a marked channel" 

NOBODY can expect a large ship to respect kayakers in a channel.

Can we reach a compromise?

Jim


----------



## Yakin_it_up

sniperpeeps said:


> My good friend is a kayak fishing guide. He gave a couple numbers to a friend to fish. A few days later he is out there and goes to fish one of the numbers. That guy had 6-7 other yakers out there on that spot. When it comes to chicken coops, there are a finite number of snapper on them, especially big ones. You can fish a coop out easily in a day or two. My point was that just because you can reach it in a yak doesn't mean that a boater should not fish it. It is everyone's to fish, not just one group. I have fished next to yakers (that I knew) several times with no problems, just takes a little common courtesy. I have done a good bit of kayak fishing and I fish from a boat every day the weather lets me. I think many kayak fisherman believe that they deserve special treatment on the water because of the method they use to fish. I tend to think that everyone gets the same courtesy regardless of the vessel they fish. That being said, if someone is on a spot that I put in the water personally I will at the very least go have a conversation with them and let them know that I put it there and cherish the privacy of that spot. Feel free to fish it since you found it, but please don't share it.


 "It should be pretty easy for you to fish outside of kayaking range." 

Now you are just taking things out of context. That was response to a boater complaining about all of the near shore spots in Destin getting fished out by kayayers. Which is ridiculous anyway. I'm saying as a boater you have options if the kayakers bother you. That does not mean that me or any other kayayers are saying boaters should not fish those spots if they choose. Just don't whine about kayakers being on a spot. I can't speak for everyone, but i don't see any spots as boater or kayaker "spots". Whoever gets there gets there. I guees I have misted the post of kayakers claiming if thet can get to a spot they have more of a right to it than a boater????


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yakin_it_up said:


> "It should be pretty easy for you to fish outside of kayaking range."
> 
> Now you are just taking things out of context. That was response to a boater complaining about all of the near shore spots in Destin getting fished out by kayayers. Which is ridiculous anyway. I'm saying as a boater you have options if the kayakers bother you. That does not mean that me or any other kayayers are saying boaters should not fish those spots if they choose. Just don't whine about kayakers being on a spot. I can't speak for everyone, but i don't see any spots as boater or kayaker "spots". Whoever gets there gets there. I guees I have misted the post of kayakers claiming if thet can get to a spot they have more of a right to it than a boater????



I didn't take anything out of context. Until you just cleared it up in this post, I had no idea you were talking about fishing out of Destin in regards to your comment. And by the way, there is plenty of nearshore stuff out of Destin that is not public also. 

I didn't say anywhere that kayakers bothered me. Kayaks are certainly not the only ones responsible for overfishing the nearshore spots, I agree with you on that. As I said in a previous post, there are d-bags on all kinds of vessels and dealing with them is part of fishing. I personally am not going to fish on a spot with someone else on it unless I know them and ask them first. A lot of people wouldn't think twice about pulling right up to you on a spot, that's just the way it is. However, if it is my spot that I invested in putting there I will certainly fish it no matter who is on it.

I think we have gotten pretty far off topic on this one anyways. In this instance that boat is on a charter with paying customers and is trying to pick up a king on a spot he put out. He does not endanger the kayaker and to be quite honest is a hell of a lot nicer about it than probably 90% of Captains would have been in that situation. It is pretty funny to me that the OP thinks that the Sportfisher was coming over there to "see what he was trolling on" when in actuality he was coming over there to check his own FAD. And then the OP attempts to steal his bottom spot and even suggests publicly posting the numbers to it?? That to me is way more questionable than the actions of the sport fish.

Kayakers fishing off Navarre had better get used to way more boats fishing down there over the next few years. With the new reef complex going in there will be a lot of traffic down there. Your kidding yourself if you think otherwise. Opening morning of snapper season there were 7 boats on the Navarre Barge when I passed it at 6:15 in the morning. It is one of the few public numbers off Navarre. Imagine when there are a bunch more public numbers. Both kayakers and boaters just need to deal with each other in a positive way because neither is going anywhere.


----------

